# Without A Clue



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

I posted this elsewhere quite some time back. While it wasn't intended a simply a story of cats, the cats were essential to the tale. The objective in writing it was for other purposes. If you can see it's original purpose, that's good, but it is also about cats. The cats were mine, and the events were true. My assumptions on the thoughts and words of the cats though, are conjecture. :lol: 

...........................................

Two cats, and a laser pointer, it was a paranormal event in the making. 

The younger cat, Merlin, wandered about the living room, just looking for something new. I grabbed the laser pointer and aimed it at the wall beyond his reach. Then slowly lowered the point of light to where he was sure he could pounce upon it. He darted for it, only to have it race past him onto the floor. Not to be outdone by a lowly little red bug dashing across the room, Merlin set off in pursuit, expertly determining it's path and pouncing upon the spot he knew the fleeing "bug" would be in that instant, only to have the "bug" alter its path at the last moment. The bug darted under the entertainment center out of his reach, only to reappear a few inches away from where Merlin crouched peering at the point of retreat. Again and again, the bug outsmarted the cat, much to his delight and frustration. 

The older cat, Rom, resting in the kitchen, preferring the vantage point of being able to tell if one of his humans opens the refrigerator or a cupboard, heard the commotion. Deciding he should investigate the reason for such wild activity from his friend, he arose, stretched, and casually wandered toward the living room, arriving just after the "bug" dashes again behind the entertainment center. 

Merlin looks at Rom as if to communicate a recap of all that has occurred. Rom looks at Merlin, with a skeptical sneer as if to say "yeah, right". As if to give him the opportunity to prove his claims, Rom awaits the reappearance of Merlin's "bug" to demonstrate for him the exceptional abilities reported by his peer. "Hmmm...no bug, just as I thought", thinks Rom, "the little fellow is delusional". "There's no such creature". "There just ain't no such bug that can do all that". "Kook", he meows, and wanders back to the kitchen. 

Merlin, not to be dissuaded by his cynical buddy, waits, and is rewarded by the reappearance of "superbug". 

"Superbug", is of course a production of a higher intelligence, beyond the ability of a cat to comprehend. It appears at the "intelligence's" whim, and was reserved for the benefit of a chosen one. 

...............................

"Come off it, Michael", said Lucifer. "That was no miracle. I know exactly how you did it." 

"Lucifer, begone", said Michael. "The one for whom it was intended didn't have a clue, nor are they concerned with how."


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Does the story actually pertain to religious matters, Empath? It makes me think of "God's mysterious ways" theme where the believers shall not question but enjoy the miracles.
Thank you for sharing


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

Miracles, it seems, come packaged within reasonable explanations. Some will seek the explanation, and some the miracle. If Merlin was in a paper sack, and you were to flick your finger against the bottom, Merlin would swat at the disturbance within the bag. Rom would run out the bag and see what was going on outside the bag. Merlin accepted the miracle, while Rom sought the reasonable explanation. Neither cat's nature was flawed.

While I wouldn't say it's religious, there is a determination by something more than intellect that brings a recognition and dependency on something higher, and a reverence toward a purpose or happenstance that seems favorable to our interests. Some will accept the miracle, while some will seek the packaging of reasonable explanation. Again, I can't judge either nature as flawed.

We all work miracles for someone or something, and we all enjoy the miracles from someone or somewhere. Some are content to enjoy the miracle, and some find pleasure in it's package.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I couldn't ask for a more eloquent explanation to the story. 
I also must admit that I am on the same team as Rom - I am always seeking the absolute truth ..but at the same time I am aware that I am never going to have all the answers


----------

